# Canning dried beans?



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I have access to a lot of dried beans of all varieties. Although the large majority of my bean recipes start from dried state, I would like to can some for convience. 

I have canned my own version of pork & beans a few years ago, and they came out okay. But I just want to can beans "straight up" without adding syrups, etc. Just water.

So has anyone done this? Any canning data you care to share?


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I put one cup of dried beans in a quart jar, add 1 tsp salt and water to 1/2 in of top. Pressure at 10 for 90 minutes. It might be tempting to add more beans but it doesn't work as well. I then can ham in half pint jars to mix with the beans when I'm ready to eat them. It's a great convenience and, considering how many meals you're making at one time, doesn't take anymore cooking time than starting from dried in a pot.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I do my beans the same 1 cp. per quart... 10 lbs of pressure for 90 minutes.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

not to start anything but what is the advantage to canning dried? shorter ultimate cooking time? storage?


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I can my beans because they are way more convenient. I can have a pot of Baked beans, pot f bean soup, black bean salsa, pot of chili, anything that she's beans in a very short time. No soaking boiling all of that. I do store buckets of dry beans for LTS but for using I can them. Then when the new beans come into the elevator I can my old ones from the buckets and add the new beans to the buckets.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm new to canning and I love having my own canned beans in the pantry. It's very convenient; I know exactly what's in the jar and my cost per pint is around $0.125. 

I used Rita Bingham's recipe found in Country Beans which follows the National Center for Home Preservation guidelines. Cover washed, sorted beans with cold water and let stand 12 to 18 hours. Drain and rinse, then cover with fresh water and boil 30 minutes. Fill hot jars with hot beans leaving 1" head space. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt (I use Redmond's Real Salt) to each pint or 1 teaspoon to each quart. Can leave out salt, but I prefer the taste when added. Cover with cooking water, leaving 1" head space. Remove bubbles. Adjust lids. Process pints 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes @ 10 pounds pressure for my altitude.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

If my pressure cooker gives me a choice of 8 lb or 15 lb, which pressure should I use for canning beans? Should I use the same time period?

Any clue would be appreciated.
Have a good day!


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! I don't know about the 8 and 15 pound deal. If you do eight pounds you should probably cook longer and visa versa for the 15 pounds, but I don't know what to guess for the length of time. I do know that the old way of canning, without a pressure cooker, would be water bathing something like beans or meat for three hours. So, maybe you could do some sort of math and figure it out.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I plan to do a canner load of potatos this weekend and I may sneak in a test run of onions. I may try the beans if time allows.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I done my first canning today. Decided to go with dry pintos. Seemed easy enough. Everything went well until I realized about 45 minutes into the pressure stage I hadn't put any salt or seasoning in the jars.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Last year I did some using the 1/2 cup of dried beans covered in water, soak overnight and then pressure can 75 minutes for pints and 90 minutes for quarts. 

The beans came out over cooked, for my preferences. I need a new method. 

Am I reading right and some of you are canning without soaking first? If so I might try that method.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried using ham broth instead of plain water? If so, how did it do?


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

raybait1 said:


> I done my first canning today. Decided to go with dry pintos. Seemed easy enough. Everything went well until I realized about 45 minutes into the pressure stage I hadn't put any salt or seasoning in the jars.


They will be fine I don't always add salt to my jars....

Melesine, I do not soak my beans at all. Just rinse put in jar add the water, salt(opt) then process them....


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Janette1 said:


> Wow! I don't know about the 8 and 15 pound deal. If you do eight pounds you should probably cook longer and visa versa for the 15 pounds, but I don't know what to guess for the length of time. I do know that the old way of canning, without a pressure cooker, would be water bathing something like beans or meat for three hours. So, maybe you could do some sort of math and figure it out.


If all you have is 8-15 lb if stick with the 15 pound. On my old canner I saw very little difference between 10-15 pounds.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

homemaid said:


> They will be fine I don't always add salt to my jars....
> 
> Melesine, I do not soak my beans at all. Just rinse put in jar add the water, salt(opt) then process them....


Thanks, I'll try that next time.


----------

